
WeWork looks like a bubble waiting to burst - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/business/nils-pratley-on-finance/2019/sep/10/wework-looks-like-a-bubble-waiting-to-burst
======
not_a_cop75
Silicon Valley is a bubble waiting to burst. You have to get massive loans
from "angels", a staff of leadership ready to pocket a sizable chuck of that
with stock options, and finally an enthusiastic mob of people willing to work
40-80 hour weeks only to have more fodder to add to their resume.

I suppose that exploiting a massive underclass has always been sustainable,
but once transparency blows wide open it's hard to say what will transpire
from there.

~~~
deedub
What? I understood the first paragraph but what is your last sentence about?

